# Mit Nero 9 Mkv dateien brennen



## oxoViperoxo (11. Juli 2009)

Hey Jungs,

würde gerne mit Nero 9 nen Mkv Film brennen. (Da ich alles mit Nero brenne)
Wie kann ich die datei brennen bzw umwandeln? Sollte nicht zu kompliziert sein. Gibt ja anscheinend viele Methoden. Welche ist die beste? 

Schonma nen dank


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juli 2009)

Wie jetzt?
MKV-Datei auf DVD brennen und fertig.
Oder willst du eine Video-DVD  erstellen, um das Filmchen auch außerhalb eines Rechners auf jedem handelsüblichen DVD-Player abnudeln zu können?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. Juli 2009)

Yeah ^^ Genau das ist mein Plan.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juli 2009)

Nero Vision starten -> DVD erstellen -> DVD Video -> Video-Dateien hinzufügen... 
Dann siehst du erst mal, wo der Frosch die Locken hat hat, heißt: Ob Nero was mit MKV-Dateien anfangen kann. Meine ältere Nero-Version kann es nicht. Ist das bei deinem Nero auch so, musst du eben ohne Nero erstmal das Video in eine MPEG2-Datei rekodieren.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. Juli 2009)

Jo, soweit bin ich ja schon. Deswegen die Frage oben ^^

Edit.: Okay, meine Frage hätte genauer sein können ^^


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juli 2009)

Tja, dann gilt eben, Nero kannst du erstmal knicken.
Jetzt musst du dir einen MPEG2-Enkoder suchen, der Matroska-Videos als Eingangsformat akzepiert, z.B. den aktuellen TMPGEnc XPress. Ist aber Löhnware. Deshalb fällt der wohl aus. Dann wohl eher einen Freewarekonverter wie SUPER.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. Juli 2009)

Jo, also hab nun das Programm mkv2vob. Einfach reinziehen und der macht den Rest. Find ich cool ^^


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juli 2009)

Na dann... Viel Erfolg!


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. Juli 2009)

Trotzdem dank an dich ^^


----------

